# supprimer les signets avec safari



## claude 007 (25 Avril 2008)

Bonjour

comment supprime t-on les signets ?

merci


----------



## Dimitri11 (25 Avril 2008)

Clic droit sur le signet en question, option effacer.

Ou plus simple, clic sur le petit livre tout à gauche dans la barre des signets, et supprime les tous là....en utilisant la touche retour.

EDIT : et il aurait fallu poster ce message dans la section "Internet" et non ici!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Ou plus simple, clic sur le petit livre tout à gauche dans la barre des signets, et supprime les tous là....en utilisant la touche retour.


manip risquée

pour rester dans l'idée
tu as plusieurs moyens d'effacer une fois que tu es dans la fenêtre de signets
dont tout simplement le menu Safari ( supprimer)

détails dans ton aide Safari !


----------

